# Seekarte von Holland



## Neptun01 (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute !suche Seekarte von Limburg und Kerkrade.und kann mir einer verraten ob der Bootsverleih in Roermond für jedermann ist und wenn ja für wieviel?Im Vorraus erstmal vielen dank.


----------



## Jirko (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Seekarte von Holland*

hallo neptun #h

ich hab dein anliegen mal in´s holland-forum geschubst und hoffe, daß du dort noch´n büschen input bekommst... drücke dir alle däumlein dafür #h


----------



## Lachsy (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Seekarte von Holland*

richtige seekarten wie die zb von der ostsee gibt mit genauen tiefenangaben habe ich noch nicht gesehn. es gibt aber die VVV wateratlas Limburgse Maas.
kostet ca 10 € . dort sind alle Seen und flüsse drin, auch ein paar tiefenangabe sind endhalten

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Mac Gill (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Seekarte von Holland*

...oder meinst du sowas???

>>Maasplassen<<


----------



## powermike1977 (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Seekarte von Holland*

moin!
@lachsy, weisst du ob in diesem limburgse maas katalog auch n paar angrenzende seen usw stehen?
groetjes,
mike


----------



## Lachsy (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Seekarte von Holland*

mike welche angrenzenden seen meinst du zb auf belgischer Seite ?????

es geht von (winni schaut gerade nach  ) anfangen tut sie in Vise (oberhalb vom Maastricht) und geht bis Cuijk. Alle angrenzenden See bzw plassen sind aufgeführt

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lachsy (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Seekarte von Holland*

habe gerade digitale seekarten gefunden 

http://www.stentec.com/software/anwb-nnl_i.html

mfg Lachsy


----------

